# Using an airbrush for your props



## JeT (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure most of the old hands out there know this so for the newbs hope this helps. If you want to get that certain look on your prop you should consider using an airbrush for your paint work. With the airbrush you can use water based car paints and also water based textile paints for clothing. And you can use an airbrush for your make-up. Now you ask where can I get this airbrush from without spending a lot of money. Harbor Freight sells a package deal on airbrushes you get 6 brushes,hoses,and hangers. Also check at your hobby stores for these. NOTE!!! DO NOT go to Hobby Lobby and buy that Iwata NEO airbrush it's a piece of junk not worth blowing your money on. For good airbrushes I Highly recommend these. Iwata, HP,and the Eclipse, Devillbiss DAGR, Paasche VL series, Badger 150 series and the new SOTAR. For a little less money you can get the Master Series Brushes, and the above mentioned Harbor freight brushes, Badger sells less expensive brushes. Now you'll want to get a compressor for your brush and I strongly urge you to get one with a tank,regulator, and most of all get a water trap for it. If you have questions or need help with airbrushes and compressors I'll be happy to help as I've been airbrushing for a while it's a hobby of mine. And for the really hard questions about how to repair or what types of paint to use my best friend is Rick Primeau of Primo Customs in California. He's like a God when it comes to airbrushes. He can tell you what you need to know


----------

